# Just add water, Instant Nano



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is a nano i got from a local Planted tank guy. Came with everything!

ADA mini M
Home Depot 27 wat Desktop Lamp
Home Depot Peguses Bathroom stand.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/2-16-2008191.jpg









http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/2-16-2008196.jpg









http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/2-16-2008198.jpg


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What a score!!!


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> What a score!!!



Wasn't free, but definitely worth the price!!!


----------



## pianomav (Feb 15, 2008)

what filter is that?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me like Aquaclear 20.

What kind of snail is that?


----------



## Dan in Aus (Feb 10, 2008)

pianomav said:


> what filter is that?



It looks like an aquaclear mini good job with tank find great score


----------



## Sandman333 (Dec 8, 2007)

Awesome tank, I hope the deal was good, I'm sure the product was worth it!



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Looks to me like Aquaclear 20.
> 
> What kind of snail is that?


Looks like an extreme closeup of a common pond snail.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

It's an AC 20.

I'm not sure on the snail, but there are a few different kind, I hope the population does not explode.


----------



## btmarquis (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a finnex 4 gallon that I am looking for a HOB filter for. Do you think the AC 20 might be too much flow?


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

btmarquis said:


> I have a finnex 4 gallon that I am looking for a HOB filter for. Do you think the AC 20 might be too much flow?



If you have the soil packed down a bit, and turn the flow all the way down it just creates a bit of surface movement. I have this same filter on a Mini S at work and it's not too over powering.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

Its a pond snail also known as a tadpole snail.


----------



## efish (Apr 23, 2006)

is that a Val or a crypt in the back?


----------



## Tigerfortune (Jan 3, 2008)

btmarquis, the AC20 is not too strong because you can control the output on the unit. I am personally very happy with the unit.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a store nearby that sells setup tanks too. they always have 1 planted and 1 reef. it looks nice, but the glosso needs to grow in a bit.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Man some craziness, I been missing a lot of shrimps lately. Turns out they got sucked in to the AC20, but all lived minus1!!!!

How they got past the impeller is a mystery to me, so now i put a sponge filter there over the intake..


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah a lot of animals love to squeeze in tight spaces, every time i open up my canister filter i find a bunch of guppies (ranging from fry to adult).


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Started dosing Excel once a week after the water change. A few more pictures. Macro mode and shrimps are made for each other.


First thing I see when I wake up.
http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/2-29-2008080.jpg









A berried CRS.
http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/2-29-2008054.jpg









Snails doing it.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/2-29-2008004.jpg


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I really like this tank, what are all the inhabitants?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

dang those ramshorns look busy.
Nice MM, i've been looking all over for them, but i can't =( , so i'm going with HC.
For inhabitants as far as i can tell are pond, and ramshorn snails, possibly more.
and some RCS, don't see any fish..
Plants as i can see are Marselia Minuta, Rotala SP, and hte plant in the back is maybe a sword? or java fern variant?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

cool tank!
it looks really nice, i think you should add your own personal touch to it though
how about some hairgrass at the back?

get some microrasboras for this or boraras brigattae


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> cool tank!
> it looks really nice, i think you should add your own personal touch to it though
> how about some hairgrass at the back?
> 
> get some microrasboras for this or boraras brigattae



i wish I could, but I'm going to see how I do at maintaining it first. This is my first planted tank.


There are 4 types of snails and RCS's. No fish and i'm looking for some sort of moss to grow in the back to cover up the filter.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

urgh no dont do a mosswalll please 
put the filter on the side that you look at least
i put mine on the side opposite the wall, that way when you look into the tank you cant see it.

i really want you to succeed with this so anythign you are in doubt about just post it

get a brand new yellow spongeflannel and cut it into quaters use them to clean the inside of the glass just use your hand, that way the ramshorns will get any bits you missed and the glass will be nice and clean.
OR
get 2 otocinclus they are really fun to watch and will clean your tank loads just be carefull when acclimitising


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

otos really are great. i agree with felixavery on that. they are always bouncing all over the place, and they look like clumsy swimmers so they are funny to watch (they are actually good swimmers even in very high currents but they always swim in a very snaky fashion). they ate all the staghorn of my glass. the only thing they wont eat is gsa and bba.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> get 2 otocinclus they are really fun to watch and will clean your tank loads just be carefull when acclimitising



Will they eat my small baby shrimps? I have tons of those now with more berried every few days. Might have to start a new tank just to raise them.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking good Tim. That can't be the glosso I gave you! :hihi: It looks more like Marsilea minuta, which I prefer over glosso. Either way, you have a very nice setup.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

ItsDubC said:


> Looking good Tim. That can't be the glosso I gave you! :hihi: It looks more like Marsilea minuta, which I prefer over glosso. Either way, you have a very nice setup.



Thank Chris, your Glosso hit some rough times from some misuse of Aqua Soil. Any time you want some MM let me know, I live about 5 minutes from where you moved to.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

I appreciate it man! Are you still looking for more RCS? I'm planning on getting more RCS when I set up the 10gal you gave me, weather permitting. I'll let you know either way, even though it looks like you'll be getting some shrimplets of your own soon.

Otos are said to be the only shrimp-safe fish, so I don't think you have to worry about otos eating your shrimplets. Some ppl attribute their RCS jumping out of the tank to fish startling them, and otos are a little skittish. I honestly don't think it'll be a problem tho.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

yeh ottos are fine with rcs


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think my cherrys are gonna explode, all larger females went from being saddled to berried in a week or so. One looks like some of the babies are hanging out side her body!


There are tons of tiny ones in the tank now guess it's time to build a larger tank to let them populate with some room.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

A few new snaps of the ones nursing.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/3-6-2008023.jpg









http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/3-6-2008034.jpg


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

cool pics!
FTS


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

FTS as requested.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/3-15-08011.jpg










has an explosion in population lately, this is the new breeding tank that I got today to get started for one of the LFS's. It's a 10 G.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/3-15-08013.jpg


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

cool wattage of light?


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

The one on the ADA is a 27W home Depot Light

The one on the 10 is just a mockup of a CF light. I will prob go with a 18" T5 on it.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Dooh, no Rimless 10 for me. Guess I'll shop for a new one tomorrow.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/timjing/ADA Planted Tank/3-15-08054.jpg


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

take it back to the shop!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I doubt the shop would take it back, you could try though, say it leaked or something.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

I will just go get another tank, 10 G are cheap and it's my clumsiness that broke it really.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

True words, have a look for one with the thickest glass if there are any.


----------

